# Bow vise you may already own!



## cmecycle (May 14, 2013)

Couple more pictures!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a great idea if you already own one. But I think it's in the $200 to buy. 

Thanks for posting the idea!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

aread said:


> That's a great idea if you already own one. But I think it's in the $200 to buy.
> 
> Thanks for posting the idea!


True but at least you would not have to mount this perminately and its mobile! Nice I may go this route!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Great idea!
I've seen vices more expensive than $200 that are no portable.


----------



## cmecycle (May 14, 2013)

They make less expensive bike stands this one is just high quality type like bike shops use, I even work on tandem bikes supported by this stand. Not that I'm promoting this particular one its just a perfect one for dual purpose! I think this stand is even on sale right now see link below:
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1030266_-1_400005_400005_400005

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes we all own $3000 + bikes. Mine is a Harley but I doubt the stand would hold it up. LOL


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

cmecycle, 

What do you think of this bike work stand:

http://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Mechanic-Foldable-Bicycle-Workstand/dp/B00A8LOV5G/ref=pd_sbs_sg_2

Would this do well as a bow vice? 

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## cmecycle (May 14, 2013)

Hard to say it might work I can't see the jaws very well, some bike stands are made for older steel bike frames and don't open very wide like the newer types. But it could work it just hard to tell from the picture.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmecycle (May 14, 2013)

Wheelie
No offense but I don't keep my 8k carbon Trek Madone in the garage it spleeps inside lol, only my Harley Heritage is in the garage! So I have not tested it on a bike stand, but my hydraulic lift works fine on it.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

CRAP!!! Well, the day I spend 8 grand on a bicycle is the day they send me to the loony farm for permanent residence. Oh well, I guess it's no different than some of the toys I spend money on!!! But, this stand used as a bow vise intrigues me... we've been looking for something portable to take with us when we go on our hunts, and when we're gone to a weekend 3D tournament somewhere. This might just be exactly what we're looking for!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

aread said:


> cmecycle,
> 
> What do you think of this bike work stand:
> 
> ...


looking at the pics on a regular computer monitor ... i would bet they could hold a bow nicely. and at $59 you are at about the same price as a bow vise.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Make sure the jaws open wide enough to accommodate the handle of a bow. I did somd looking around and some bike repair stand clamps only open to 1.5". That will be cutting it close on many bows.


----------



## baratta930 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been using my bike stand but have been clamping to the stabilizer. Never thought to clamp to the handle. I'm going to try that next time.

Thanks,

Berardino


----------



## Pager21 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a feedback stand and just thought of this same thin about a week ago. I tried the grip at first but was afraid to break the side plates, so I clamp it around the stabilizer and quick disconnect.

I am also working on making a draw board made on square metal strut to mount in the grip. I have an older steel schwin commuter that weighs more than anything I could come up with.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweet idea. Now if only I can talk my mom into giving me hers


----------



## diamonddawg21 (Oct 4, 2013)

I was looking for a DIY bow vise and ran across your thread. I ride mountain bikes and have this same exact stand sitting in my garage. Thank you sir...


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

This one actually seems like a pretty inexpensive alternative and the jaws open to about 3 inches.

http://www.amazon.com/Bike-Mechanic...F8&qid=1381944243&sr=1-48&keywords=bike+stand

Now i just need to borrow $50. Any takers? We won't have to raise the debt ceiling for this one time loan...:wink:


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm SO glad I found this link, as I'd never even thought about this. I have a GREAT bike stand, and this will save me having to get a new bow vice.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I'll just stick with my converted Harbor Freight, $19.95 vice that has been working fine for the last couple years.


----------



## Eric Bolander (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## imcabby (Sep 28, 2012)

kerrye said:


> I think I'll just stick with my converted Harbor Freight, $19.95 vice that has been working fine for the last couple years.


i'm curious to see this! can you post pics?


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

I use one of my guitar stands. It's amazing what can be accomplished when you have limited options.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

This is sweet. I'm going to order one right now. They even have one that can be bench mounted http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bench-Mount...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d6e09fa6


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

tagged


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

If anyone want one of the spewingjason vises, send me a pm.


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

Pysiek said:


> This is sweet. I'm going to order one right now. They even have one that can be bench mounted http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bench-Mount...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d6e09fa6


Really like this. Will be hard to beat for the price.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

BlueRidge said:


> Really like this. Will be hard to beat for the price.


You can even get one that you can install on your wall http://www.ebay.com/itm/Conquer-Wal...724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f267b284


----------



## dickey48 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great tip. Never would have thought of it and it works great.


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Pysiek said:


> This is sweet. I'm going to order one right now. They even have one that can be bench mounted http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bench-Mount...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d6e09fa6


Would you post a follow-up with your impressions after you get the vise, please. 
I'm interested in one as well.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

slinger said:


> Would you post a follow-up with your impressions after you get the vise, please.
> I'm interested in one as well.


Interested as well


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys I purchased the one that you can move. That one to be specific http://www.ebay.com/itm/351090767173?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT I decided that it is better to me to fold it and put it in the corner when not used. Not enough space on my workbench. Also I can set it up in the middle of the room and walk around the bow. Easy access to every space on the bow.
I will post review once I get it.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Bike stand right by the big E on my banner. I look at it daily when I shoot in my basement. Works great on my Spesh S-Works but i NEVER occurred to me to try it as a bow vise. I'll give it a try when I get home.


----------



## jcazarcherydad (Jun 24, 2014)

http://yescomusa.shop.rakuten.com/p/p/250142772.html?scid=em_Promotional_20150213Dedicated&adid=17580
Got an email on this one today.

$55


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

jcazarcherydad said:


> http://yescomusa.shop.rakuten.com/p/p/250142772.html?scid=em_Promotional_20150213Dedicated&adid=17580
> Got an email on this one today.
> 
> $55
> ...


If you check my link above I found one for $44


----------



## jcazarcherydad (Jun 24, 2014)

Pysiek said:


> If you check my link above I found one for $44


You have to look at the features, I like the quick releases on the clamp and pivot.

But then I'm a little spoiled by Park stands.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Heck yeah!!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Heck yeah!!
> 
> View attachment 2159452


So how is it ? Is it stable?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah. Pretty much so. Good enough to work with and one of the 3 or 4 legged stands should be better. My head isn't infinite adjustable for rotation, it has detent notches so using it to level sights and such may not work but I have an apple vice on my bench. The stand is nice though because I can work on both sides of the bow easier. A nice tool to add. Thanks OP!


----------



## Covurt (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting a bow vice. This a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Jwaydr (Dec 13, 2007)

I use my bike stand all the time for my bows. Probably should have posted this thread years ago. For those around cycling hot beds these are frequent yard sale fodder.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Received my stand last night. Will try it out today and let you guys know how it works.


----------



## Ragman44 (Dec 28, 2014)

Pysiek said:


> This is sweet. I'm going to order one right now. They even have one that can be bench mounted http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bench-Mount...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d6e09fa6


Wow sweet find Pysiek! I mean if that thing will hold up to 66lbs Im sure it can handle my 6-8 lb bow. 

Definately post pics in your review if you can. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

This thing is awesome. Pretty heavy what make it very sturdy. Holds the bow like Hulk. Much better then my Arizona Bow Vise. I love it. Hopefully pictures are good enough.


----------



## Marc da hunter (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting, anymore ideas?


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

Pysiek said:


> This thing is awesome. Pretty heavy what make it very sturdy. Holds the bow like Hulk. Much better then my Arizona Bow Vise. I love it. Hopefully pictures are good enough.


Appreciate the update, and the pics. Will definitely be getting one of these.
Thanks


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

One more photo of the stand holding the bow by one of the ends


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

I had difficulty getting my Park Tool bench vise to hold my bow safely, without the clamp handle getting in the way. 







Instead I have a spewingjason vise I've mounted to a cedar 1x6. 







I C-clamp it to a bench... or a table top... even a tailgate. 







Combined with my Bowmaster press







I have a portable workstation. All of the small parts fit in an ancient laptop case.


----------



## Imissedagain (Jan 26, 2012)

pbuck said:


> Heck yeah!!
> 
> View attachment 2159452


How fast were those bucks running when they crashed through the wall?


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

For $23.00 this vise was a steal. Plus they sent me two of them. Have it mounted on workbench and can swing it about 300 deg to get access to either side.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

vito9999 said:


> For $23.00 this vise was a steal. Plus they sent me two of them. Have it mounted on workbench and can swing it about 300 deg to get access to either side.
> 
> View attachment 2185577
> 
> View attachment 2185580


Good idea to clamp it on the stabilizer.


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wonder if the cheaper ones on eBay have a small enough clamp to fit on a Hoyt grip?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

lungpuncher1 said:


> Wonder if the cheaper ones on eBay have a small enough clamp to fit on a Hoyt grip?


Not sure. But I have that one http://www.ebay.com/itm/35109076717...49.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true and it holds my ProEdge Elite like Hulk :wink:


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pysiek said:


> Not sure. But I have that one http://www.ebay.com/itm/35109076717...49.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true and it holds my ProEdge Elite like Hulk :wink:


Awesome. I'm going to order one. Sure bests buying an actual bow vise for 100$! I'm just starting to tune my own bow so this will help. Thanks man


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

It helped me a lot. Now I can keep the bow in my living room or my bedroom mounted on the stand. Looks nice and it is accessible all the time. When I work on it I just take the stand with me to my garage. Really great tool.


----------



## Electric Ned (Oct 21, 2014)

cmecycle said:


> Wheelie
> No offense but I don't keep my 8k carbon Trek Madone in the garage it spleeps inside lol, only my Harley Heritage is in the garage! So I have not tested it on a bike stand, but my hydraulic lift works fine on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Between your $8K bicycle, Harley, and hydraulic lift, it's amazing how modest your are! What else would you like share with us regarding your assets?


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## lowcountrydaze (Jun 14, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

Purchased one of the Bike Hand vises. This thing is very well made and easy to use, well worth the money. Didn't want one of the floor standing type so I made a receiver from some steel left over from my press build. Now I can just pull the pin and put it away when not in use.


----------



## Wolf hunter (Jan 13, 2015)

I am glad you posted this tip. I already had a bike stand that I use for my Mountain bike. It works like a champ for my bow. I really like how I can walk around it 360 degrees when I am tinkering with it.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice idea. Looks like this one is a great deal. No tax and free 2 day shipping. http://www.wayfair.com/RAD-Cycle-Products-Pro-Bicycle-Adjustable-Repair-Stand-DDU1012.html


----------



## Wolf hunter (Jan 13, 2015)

I could not edit my original post (#61) for some reason to change one of the pictures. Here is the bow in the same bike stand.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tag gonna get one


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

In for later


----------



## mopahls (Feb 28, 2013)

I use my bike stand all the time. Love it!


----------



## Akwasr47 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have been using a bike stand as a vise for over a year and its been working great. Mine is bolted to a bench and has a partially flat surface, so I can grab onto the limbs too. 

http://www.amazon.com/BIKEHAND-Bicycle-Bench-Mount-Repair/dp/B009MQVSFE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1431620222&sr=8-2&keywords=bike+vise


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the idea!... heading to garage to find spin dr ...


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Tagged for later


----------



## Bowtie diamond (Dec 30, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

You can use a camera tripod for this, too. All you need to do is make an adapter from the 1/4-20 thread on the tripod to a 5/16-24 male to go into your stabilizer hole.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1416851&highlight=tripod


----------



## Sorrell (Sep 10, 2013)

Also seen some DIY videos(youtube) on building your own bike stand/ bow vise


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 12, 2013)

I just got my bike stand today and put it to use. I got the one that adjusts up to 75"s tall, which is perfect for me, I'm 6'5". Cant thank this site enough for al of the ideas that it has given me.


----------

